

Show HN: My first project, Music Snob - brycecolquitt
http://musicsnob.me/

======
brycecolquitt
So, I just recently taught myself HTML & CSS, and this is my first project.

It's a simple site for people who like indie music--you can subscribe to a
list for 16 bucks and get emailed a new artist everyday. I'm doing payments
thru PayPal (I know, I know).

Any and all thoughts & criticism would be welcome. Thanks!

------
zrail
Neat little site. Before I invest $16 I think I would like to listen to a 30
second preview of the last three of four days of songs, mostly to get a feel
for the audio quality.

Also, if possible it would be cool to send today's song out immediately when
someone signs up.

~~~
brycecolquitt
Thanks. So, to be clear, it's not the price that has you hesitant, but just
wanting to make sure it's worth the money?

So would a free trial be better for that, or a few previews of past songs?

~~~
zrail
I think a no-commitment sampler of the kind of music I'm signing up for would
be sufficient. I would toy around with that and make a better informed
decision based on it. I probably would not sign up for a free trial.

The price did make me hesitate at first for sure, though. Once I understood
that it's for 365 songs I felt better about it.

